# Olathe PTO wood chipper info



## wsroberts (Feb 13, 2005)

I am looking at purchasing an Olathe chipper/shredder (approx 14" capacity). I cant seem to find out anything about the company or parts. It seems they(olathe) disappeared off the earth!! Any help would be great.

Thanks,

Warren


----------



## Stumper (Feb 13, 2005)

They did disappear off the earth. Toro bought them out and relabelled the Tub grinders and materials handling machines. The hand fed line was simply dropped. I have an Olathe 984. Zenith has knives and everything else consists of standard industrial parts.


----------



## wsroberts (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks Justin. Are you happy with the performance of your Olathe? I guess I will go ahead and purchase this one over here. Its a model #801 sc or 801 5c.
I live in Hawaii and can really appreciate your Martin L King quote.

Thanks,

Warren


----------



## Stumper (Feb 13, 2005)

Thank you Warren, I am pleased with my Olathe. It is not the epitome of chipper design-newer designs tend to make smaller chips and feed dead stuff better-but it works pretty well for me. One thing that I really like is that it is quiet. You can't hear it howling from 2 blocks away like so many chjippers. Kenn Shawcroft(Outonalimb) calls it the "stealth chipper".


----------

